# Submission Status??



## Michael Morris (Nov 18, 2004)

What's the ETA on when you guys might at leat be *looking* at Art of Magic??  And where are Denise & Jason - I haven't seen either post in a coon's age.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 20, 2004)

Jake and Denise are busy with other issues.  Shoot me an email (my screen name at hotmail), and I can explain more.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 21, 2004)

Email sent.


----------



## Dextra (Nov 24, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> What's the ETA on when you guys might at leat be *looking* at Art of Magic??  And where are Denise & Jason - I haven't seen either post in a coon's age.




Hi, I'm back.  Please email me denise at ambient dot ca so we can chat and get a sitrep.


----------

